# hello from no. cal



## glamblover (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone.  im donna, 29, and from the bay area.  i love makeup...im so glad i found this site.  ive been lurking for a few days...and i love the tutorials!

the info on this site is amazing.  

anyways, yeah, i cant wait to chat with you <3</3


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Donna! I'm from chico but am currently in oregon for work.....great to see a fellow nor-cal girl!
Jen


----------



## melliquor (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## lara (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Donna, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

welcome donna! im new and from nor cal too!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ hi!  im close to you...im in vacaville <3

i love this site already...are you mostly into MAC or what other makeup do you like?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 28, 2009)

Donna


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

im actually from vacaville too =P haha! i put sac cuz thats where im currently working! what a small world!  yes i am mostly into MAC but i LOVE lancome too esp. their skincare  (just cant afford it now a days) i actually use to work at the solano mall counter! and benefit! you know about the makeup store at the outlets right? they sell este lauder, lancome, mac, etc. for 20% off and their makeup is legit. they are just like old holiday sets and stuff!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

ok so im trying to think of who you were...i usually go to mandy at MAC and to nara at benefit...im sure ive seen you around!

i love benefit and mac...i have a hard time with foundation so i use either some kinda gorgeous or bare minerals...my skin is oily though..can you recommend a good primer?  

so are you in the actual mac store in arden now?

lol small world!


----------



## glamblover (Jan 28, 2009)

ps yes!  i know about the CCS in the outlets...i go there and to the one in napa.  im actually going to apply there this summer as a 2nd job very part time...i just want the half off lol..my friend used to work there and i miss her discount terribly!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 28, 2009)

its nice to meet a close by specktra buddyy!!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## fiercemy (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra from a So Cal chick.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------

